# Anbindung von S7-HMI-Geräten an die S5 SPS: IBH Link S5 ++



## IBHsoftec GmbH (23 Juni 2009)

*IBH Link S5 ++ *





 
*IBH Link S5++* 
Kostengünstige Alternative zu herkömmlichen SPS-PC-Verbindungen über Ethernet 
Soll eine SIMATIC® S5 über Ethernet mit einem PC vernetzt werden, wird üblicherweise ein CP-Kommunikationsprozessor eingesetzt. IBHsoftec hat die Alternative : den _*IBH Link S5*_++ 
Durch die zunehmende Integration einzelner Komponenten der Automatisierungstechnik wird immer häufiger die Verbindung von SPS und PC erforderlich. Dazu werden gewöhnlich die Kommunikationsprozessoren, also CPs von Siemens oder Ethernet-Baugruppen anderer Hersteller für die Anbindung der Simatic® S5 verwendet.​Als Alternative dazu stellt IBHsoftec den_* IBH Link S5++*_ als Verbindung zwischen PC und SIMATIC® S5 vor. Der _*IBH Link S5++*_ ist ein kompakter und robuster Ethernet-Konverter in einem 15 poligem Sub-D-Gehäuse zur Verbindung über einen Switch, einen Hub oder auch direkt zum PC mit einer einfachen Netzwerkkarte. Das verwendete Protokoll ist das übliche Standard-TCP/IP. Alle Vorteile von Ethernet kommen so ohne Probleme dem Anwender zugute, wie z.B. der Aufbau von Fernwartungen über Standard-Router oder VPN-Verbindungen (Virtual Private Network). Ebenso ist eine direkte Anbindung an das Internet möglich. 
Alle notwendigen Treiber für die STEP®5 Software von Siemens und *S5 für Windows®* sind bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten. Selbstverständlich arbeitet der _*IBH Link S5++*_ mit dem _*IBH OPC Server*_ zusammen.
*Eine Anbindung von S7-HMI-Geräten ist über RFC1006 möglich. *
Neben den Programmierfunktionen sind für HMI-Anwendungen auch Hochsprachenzugriffe über eine mitgelieferte API auf den _*IBH Link S5+*_ möglich. Für Windows Betriebssysteme sind Beispiele in den Sprachen Visual Basic® ,Visual C®, C++®, VB.net®, C#®, Delphi®, Java®, Excel® im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## Maker (27 April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte wie oben beschrieben ein TP700 Comfort Panel an eine S5-95U mit den IBH Link S5++ Adapter anbinden.

Über winCC Flexible mit TIA V13 SP1

die Konfiguration habe ich wie auf der Webseite beschrieben gemacht 
https://wiki.ibhsoftec.com/de/IBHLink_S5++:SIMATIC®_S5_TIA_Portal_V11_WinCC_flexible

Die Adaptereinstellung und die IP-Konfiguration sollte soweit geklappt haben, jetzt zu meinen Problem:

Im TIA Portal bringt er beim Verbindungsaufbau die Fehlermeldung:

HMI-Runtime : Gerät entspricht nicht den Zielgerät

kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

oder Welche Einstellungen muss ich noch vornehmen?

Gruß Maker


----------

